# International Health Insurance



## Geeners (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,
My boyfriend and I will be moving to Abu Dhabi for jobs in April/May and I'm having a hard time finding International Health insurance for the area. We will be heading back to the US for a month or two out of the year but otherwise we will be in Abu Dhabi for about 10 years. We will be able to establish residency after a couple of months but in the interim I'm kind of at a loss for a GOOD international Health Care Company. Any one have any suggestions or ideas? I would greatly appreciate any help at all!


----------



## nuke (Sep 25, 2011)

Take a look at Daman 
Compare Plans


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

May be worth checking with your potential employers as they may provide it as part of your contract


----------



## Geeners (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks to both of you! Our company is giving us $10K for health insurance per year so it's now getting down to comparing plans. Most of the plans have a waiting period of 6-12 months which is kind of annoying but if it has to be, then it has to be.
Thanks again!


----------

